# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 06/2011



## Daniel_M (28. März 2011)

Hier findet Ihr das gesammelte Bonusmaterial für die Ausgabe 06/2011


----------



## Daniel_M (28. März 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Das richtige RAM für Sie *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 06/2011, Seite 76 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Download von CPU-Z

*Die empfohlnen RAM-Kits im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-10666CL7D-4GBXH
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL
Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
Exceleram Rippler ER3005A
Kingston Hyper X KHX1866C9D3T1K3/6GX
Corsair Vengeance CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD
Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A2000C9
Kingston KVR1333D3N9K2/4G
Teamgroup Elite TED38192M1333HC9DC


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Bonusmaterial Wissen LCDs:
*​
Weiterführende Links:
PRAD | Lexikon Monitore
Interaktives LCD-Pixel
The Merck Group - LCD Explorer
Flachbildschirm, Herstellung


----------



## PCGH_Chris (6. April 2011)

AMD-History



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AMD-Timeline bei AMD
AMD-History bei Wikipedia
AMD-Finanzprofil
AMD-Prozessoren bei CPU Collection


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (7. April 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"3D-Lexikon"* in der *Ausgabe 06/2011* auf den Seiten 112-114




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wichtige Links zum Thema 3D-Rendering:

*ATI Radeon™ SDK Samples & Documents*
Details Tessellation
Contact Hardening Shadows
Transparency Anti-Aliasing 10.1
High Definition Ambient Occlusion
Global Illumination

*Louis Bavoil (Nvidia): “Modern Real-Time Rendering Techniques”*
*Movie-College.de: Erklärung Motion Blur*
*Tessellation in der Praxis: Civilization 5*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Frostiges Schlachtfeld"* aus der PCGH 06/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• DICE Publikationen
• DICE auf der SIGGRAPH 2010
• Nvidias Subpixel Reconstruction Antialiasing
• Nvidias Fast Approximate Antialiasing
• Nvidias Horizon Based Ambient Occlusion
• Intels Referenzimplementierung von Morphological Antialiasing
• Geomerics' Enlighten


----------



## Daniel_M (8. April 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *"Stick bootfähig machen" *aus dem Premium-Teil der PCGH 06/2011.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Download: HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool
Download: Benötigte DOS-Dateien


----------



## PCGH_Chris (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Test NAS

NAS und Crashplan
Teamdrive
iFolder
Freenas
Die Produkte im Preisvergleich


Conrad N150
Silverstone DC01
Qnap TS112
Thecus N2200 (Achtung, Preisänderung! Nach unserem Test deutlicher Preisverfall)
Icy Box N6220


----------



## Daniel_M (12. April 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Teuer gegen günstig*aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 06/2011, Seite 84 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die getesteten Gehäuse im PCGH-Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
Corsair Obsidian 650D
Cubitek XL Tank
Enermax Clipeus
Lian Li PC-V2120
Sharkoon T9 Value
Silverstone Temjin TJ11
Thermaltake Level 10 GT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. April 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Wundertreiber"* aus der PCGH 06/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Nvidias Ambient Occlusion im Geforce-Treiber
• Nvidias Geforce Update
• Petition für besseres SGSSAA bei Nvidia
• AMDs Catalyst 11.4 Early Preview
• AMDs Catalyst Application Profiles (CAPs)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. April 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Grafik-Champions *(15 neue Grafikkarten im Test), Seite 32ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Leistungsklasse & Noten sortiert):*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 580 AMP² – *Top-Produkt*
• MSI N580GTX Lightning – *Top-Technik*
• MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC – *Top-Produkt*
• Gainward Geforce GTX 580 Phantom (3 GiB) – *Top-Produkt*
• Asus ENGTX580 Direct Cu II – *Top-Produkt*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 580 AMP
• Point of View & TGT Geforce GTX 580 Ultra Charged
• Sparkle Calibre X580

• MSI R6970 Lightning – *Top-Technik*
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6970 PCS+
• MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC – *Top-Produkt*
• Evga Geforce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked – *Top-Produkt*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6950/1G
• Point of View & TGT Geforce GTX 560 Ti Beast
• HIS Radeon HD 6950/1G
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 560 Ti OC (GV-N560OC-1GI)
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6790
• MSI N550GTX-Ti Cyclone II/OC
• Xfx Radeon HD 6790 Dual-Fan
• Asus ENGTX550 Ti Direct Cu TOP

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.2
• GPU-Z 0.5.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarks*
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours

*Weitere Informationen*
*•  Brandneu: MSI erweitert Garantie auf 3 Jahre => MSI Service Plus*
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* XFX: Garantie der AMD Radeon HD 6990 bleibt bei Nutzung des AUSUM-Modus bestehen 
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (14. April 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Mechanik-Renaissance - Vier mechanische Keyboards für Spieler auf dem Prüfstand"* in der *PCGH 06/2011* Seite 102 und 103:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Die getesteten mechanischen Tastaturen im PCGH-Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge):*

IBM Model M (Seriennummer: 1391403/Baujahr: 1991)
Steelseries 6G v2
Tt Esports Meka G1
Zowie Celeritas

*Weitere Infos zur IBM-Model-M-Tastatur*
Ebay
Wiki
Spiegel Online

*Allgemeine Infos zu Mechanischen Tastaturen:*
The Mechanical Keyboard Guide
N-Key-Rollover
Unterschied zwischen USB- und PS/2-Anschluss bei der Datenübertragung an den PC

*Test der Razer Black Widdow Ultimate aus der Ausgabe 02/2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Kühles Bindeglied"*​ 
Getestete Produkte:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Akasa|Pro-Grade 460|
-Link-

Akasa|Pro-Grade+ 5022|
-Link-

Antec|Formula 6|
-Link-

Antec|Formula 7|
-Link-

Arctic Cooling|MX-3|
-Link-

Arctic Cooling|MX-4|
-Link-

Arctic Silver|Arctic Silver 5|
-Link-

Arctic Silver|Matrix|
-Link-

Blacknoise Noiseblocker|NB-Silver|
-Link-

Coolink|Chillaramic|
-Link-

EKL Alpenföhn|Schneekanone|
-Link-

Gelid|GC-2|
-Link-

Gelid|GC-Extreme|
-Link-

Innovation Cooling|Diamond 7 Carat|
-Link-

Innovation Cooling|Perihelion|
-Link-

Noctua|NT-H1|
-Link-

Prolimatech|PK-1|
-Link-

Thermalright|Chill Factor III|
-Link-

Xigmatek|PTI-G4512|
-Link-

Zalman|ZM-STG2|
-Link-


----------



## Daniel_M (14. April 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *"Firmware-Upgrades"* aus dem Premium-Teil der PCGH 06/2011.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Diese Router-Hersteller bieten Firmware-Upgrades an:    *
D-Link    Netzwerkgeräte von D-Link für Zuhause oder Ihr Unternehmen
 Zyxel    Liste für den Download-Support
LevelOne    Level One Support
Netgear Netgear-Support
AVM    AVM - Download
Linksys / Cisco    Support und Dienste

* Diese SSD-Hersteller bieten Firmware-Upgrades an:    *
Supertalent    Super Talent Technology - SSD Memory and Flash
Solidata    Laptop,Notebook,Desktop,Server,Embedded system Solid-state drive storage - SOLIDATA
Corsair Firmware allgemein
Corsair P-Serie Corsair-Forum
OCZ    OCZ Technology
Mtron    Firmware-Updates - WINKOM-SSD-Vertriebsgesellschaft
Intel    Intel® High Performance Solid-State Drives- Intel SSD Firmware Download
G.Skill    SSD - GSKILL TECH FORUM
Extrememory    Extrememory
Crucial    www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx
Buffalo    Buffalo Technology - Support - Downloads
A-Data    Welcome to ADATA ?Love?Life?Dreams
Mach Xtreme    Download :: Support :: Mach Xtreme Technology
Transcend    Willkommen auf der Transcend Website


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *Mobile Grafikgiganten*, Seite 126ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weitere Informationen:* *
• *ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products *
• *Compare  AMD  Product Specs 
 *• *Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon  Graphics Cards,  and AMD Powered Motherboards
*• *AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
*• *AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks

*Verwendete Programme:*
*• *3D Mark 11
*• *3D Mark 06
*• *MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
*• *PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
*• *Fraps
*• *GPU-Z
*• *Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber: Notebook Drivers
*• *AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber: AMD Support Search

*Weitere Informationen*
*• Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de*
*• *Just Cause 2 im PCGHX-Benchthread

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial Spulenfiepen

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/55122-spulenfiepen.html im PCGHX-Forum

Videos zum Thema Spulenfiepen bei Grafikkarten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uis8TShbEf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aa1Dkh4C_Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h-x92-L1yJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"ATTs & NV Inspector"* aus der PCGH 06/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Aktuelle Version der Ati Tray Tools
• Aktuelle Version des Nvidia Inspectors
• Liste von AA-Kompatibilitäts-Bits
• Nvidias NVAPI
• Nvidia Inspector im 3DC *#1* und *#2*


----------



## Daniel_M (19. April 2011)

Bonusmaterial für den Artikel *"BIOS-Profitipps"* aus dem Premium-Teil der PCGH 06/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rund um BIOS, VBIOS und EFI - MSI Forum

ASRock > Forum

Startseite - GIGABYTE Forum

ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Sandy Bridge am Limit"*

OC-Potenzial von i5-2500K und i7-2600K samt Batch- und Seriennummern
Extreme-OC (Extrakasten): Core i7-2600K @ 6.003,38 MHz
Extreme-OC (Extrakasten): 111,1 MHz Referenztakt erreicht​


----------

